# The Big bridge is DONE!!!!



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

A little over 30 ft long and starts at almost 6ft tall to walk under and finishes at 5ft tall..... Enjoy.
http://s615.photobucket.com/albums/...%20bridge/


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow those are nice, as impresssive as Marty and Jen's bridgework.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Holy........you did it! You _really_ did it!! Impressive is definitely the word! I can't wait to see pics of the trains running on it!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That's awesome. Daniel. Just awesome.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

And he took it home in his Honda Fit?


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok when can you come to my house and build me some of dem!! Nice Regal


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow Very impressive. Did you build it yourself?


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

Built in Salisbury NC in my shop by me! ... 2 hour drive to South Carolina in a ford ranger pulling a trailer...took 3 trips to ship and install. Now working on a 16 ft plus arch bridge.


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful craftsmanship , and my question is with expansion , my track works / moves around with all the temperature changes , how does this work on such long bridges and trestles to keep the track where it has to be ?


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

Expansion joints on the track work


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Fabulous! 
- Did you go off of any particular plans for the steel trestle work? 
- What size tubing did you use? 
- What type of welding did you do?


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow that came out sweet................


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

Posted By jimtyp on 06 May 2010 03:04 PM 
Fabulous! 
- Did you go off of any particular plans for the steel trestle work? 
- What size tubing did you use? 
- What type of welding did you do? 

I was give jus a pincle drawing and some photgraphs to work from of real bridges.
All tubing is 1/2 in and theb bents are 3/4 angle with 1/2 tubing and 1/8 X 1/2 flat. the gider on the big bridge is 1 1/2 channel and the rest is 2" channel
As for welding I use to teach it at RCCC in Salisbury NC. Now I teach electrical trades class to high school students. Most of the bridge I used a lincon 175 welder. and I used my Miller Dyansty 200 DX tig/ Stick welder for the final install.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Daniel 
Great looking bridges, you sure took on a real task. Is the steel painted and if so what did you use? 
Dennis


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

Dan, 

Very impressive! Nice to be able to walk under! What kind of track do you use and how do you attach to the bridge/viaduct? 

Jack


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

Posted By denray on 06 May 2010 08:18 PM 
Daniel 
Great looking bridges, you sure took on a real task. Is the steel painted and if so what did you use? 
Dennis 
He painted them with a rubber type paint. It has a small texture.


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

Posted By Jack - Freshwater Models on 06 May 2010 11:35 PM 
Dan, 

Very impressive! Nice to be able to walk under! What kind of track do you use and how do you attach to the bridge/viaduct? 

Jack He is using Aristo Craft. I have 3X3 blocks welded in about every 2 feet to attach the track to buy a screw. On the bridge he will be using small black zip ties.


----------

